# Massey Ferguson 168 Multipower dashboard...



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey....I have some writing on the dashboard of my Mf 168,and I am wondering what does it say,because it's damaged and I can't read the whole thing...here is a picture of it,hope someone can help.Thanks...


----------

